
Does the World’s Top Weed Killer Cause Cancer? - urahara
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/videos/2017-07-13/does-the-world-s-top-weed-killer-cause-cancer-video
======
evolve2k
TLDR; it's a $66 billion dollar question, World Health Organisation Report
says probably, yes - it is cancer causing.

~~~
7sigma
No the World Health Organisation didn't say that. The IARC did, basing their
decision on a hazard criteria, not a risk based one. The WHO and FAO's
statement is that it is not carcinogenic [0]. Most regulatory agencies follow
a risk based approach that takes into account real world exposure.

Also, the IARC apparently ignored data on farmer exposure to glyphosate [1]

[0]
[http://www.who.int/foodsafety/jmprsummary2016.pdf?ua=1](http://www.who.int/foodsafety/jmprsummary2016.pdf?ua=1)
[1] [http://www.reuters.com/investigates/special-
report/glyphosat...](http://www.reuters.com/investigates/special-
report/glyphosate-cancer-data/)

~~~
evolve2k
I think you've miss-read my comment. That was the summary of the video not a
statement of opinion, and I think it's an accurate TLDR of the video.

As the other commenter highlighted, seems you mainly comment on this issue.

For my part I have no commercial connection to this industry/issue.

Any industry connection you want to disclose?

~~~
7sigma
Sorry, i missed the TLDR part, the rest just jumped at me, because i've seen
it so many times before.

I don't have any industry connections at all whatsoever (I'm a plain old
software dev). I'm mainly interested in the whole anti GMO movement and
related issues. As I see it there is a lot of misinformation out there, partly
as a result anti GMO organisations pushing an anti science agenda and
employing similar tactics to ones used by climate change denying groups.

So when I see those inaccurate claims repeated, I'm inclined to comment,
always trying to cite reliable sources. So I do understand if my comment
history looks like i'm some kind of industry shill (i've been called that on
social media lots of times before).

~~~
mannykannot
While I am dismayed by blanket anti-GMO pseudo- and non-science, the possible
toxicity of glyphosate is absolutely a scientifically valid concern with
regard to this particular genetic modification.

~~~
7sigma
What do you mean by "valid concern" though? And what do you mean by "this
particular genetic modification"?

------
qmarchi
It was already known to the State of California...

~~~
BatFastard
"It is known"

